# Good Chocolate FO?



## bombus (Jan 3, 2010)

I just made a chocolate soap cake using Brambleberry's Deep, Dark Chocolate.
It isn't out of the mold yet, but I'm wondering about the scent. It smells just
like uncooked chocolate cake batter. Not cooked cake.

Does anyone have a chocolate they really like?


----------



## bombus (Jan 5, 2010)

Correction here- it is out of the mold and is Yummy!
I used it at .5 oz ppo CP- ordering more!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Bombus.
All the chocolate fo's that I can find over here have other notes in them, not just plain chocolate.
I've got to get some for my sisters birthday soap/cake!!


----------



## nickjuly (Jan 5, 2010)

My favorite real chocolate scent fo is from WSP called Chocolate Drizzle. Its awesome.


----------



## bombus (Jan 5, 2010)

Nickjuly-
I just ordered chocolate drizzle from WSP yesterday. Now I am really excited!

My plan is to use it to glaze the chocolate bundt cake. Does it discolor to a nice
brown- or will I have to add color?


----------



## LotusFlowerSoap (Jan 7, 2010)

bombus said:
			
		

> Nickjuly-
> I just ordered chocolate drizzle from WSP yesterday. Now I am really excited!
> 
> My plan is to use it to glaze the chocolate bundt cake. Does it discolor to a nice
> brown- or will I have to add color?



I soaped a chocolate bundt cake about 3 weeks ago with WSP's chocolate drizzle.  It smells AMAZING!  I did add some brown oxide to mine (I think about a teaspoon for 3 lbs of soap) and it's turning a nice very dark brown.

When I unmolded it I drizzled white melt and pour on the top of it and for about a week it stayed white.  Now, though it's more of a caramel color.


----------



## bombus (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi LotusFlower-

Hum- Do you think it is discoloring from the FO below in the CP?
or did you add the choc FO to the M&P? If it is bleeding up,
then in the future you could add vanilla stabilizer to the white frosting.

I used BB's cappuccino mica in my cake. The FO did not discolor in the soap
pot. It looks very realistic, like devil's food.

I would like the glaze to be dark, fudge brown. I might use the same mica
that I used in the soap, but I'm wondering about using cocoa powder. Any
experience with that?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 7, 2010)

yes, it gives ugly brown lather but smells real nice


----------



## Mandarin (Jan 8, 2010)

> My favorite real chocolate scent fo is from WSP called Chocolate Drizzle. Its awesome.



There is nothing else like it!  I have tried so many and this is the best.


----------



## nickjuly (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply, college started back. Yes it does discolor to a lovely chocolate color without any additives. For me it smells the best of the few I tried. Good luck.


----------



## Mandarin (Jan 13, 2010)

When you get a chance, try mixing Chocolate Drizzle with orange.  Then TRY not to eat the finished bar.


----------



## nickjuly (Jan 17, 2010)

Yum, sounds wonderful !


----------



## tracey11474 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like WSP Devils' Food Cake..smells like hot chocolate to me!


----------



## ToniD (Feb 24, 2010)

One of my next soaps is planned to be a chocolate orange.   Meanwhile, I made chocolate peppermint and I really like it--can't stop smelling it. Had to stop my nephew from eating it, though


----------

